# skunked again on the big O



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

i have fished the ohio river prob 30 times this yr and only have caught two dink catfish, went last nite and not even a bite fished from 9 pm till about 12:30 am and nothing was using shrimp and chicken livers


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Try using shad, live or cut.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

catfisherman , where you going. we have been getting them. got a flathed,30 lber on shrimp,last two time s we went got 18 cats 4 to 8 lbs all released, husk im a little ways from you.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

i now live near huntington, but i have fished gallopolis dam, pike island dam, and just anywhere near huntington, i have tried shrimp, liver, chubs, bluegill (live and cut), and goldfish and still no luck


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont forget man, it's the spawn.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

yea i know but i have been fishing the river alot since late march and still nothing dont know if its the area im fishing (new to area) or if im just having one of those yrs


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Was down at Fernbank again today and not a bite. Used little bluegills, shad (live and cut) and worms. That's twice in 3 trips to the Ohio that I have gotten nothing...makes me think I should take up golfing or something.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fished the river last night with Salmonid- was pretty slow. We caught 2 channels and 3 flatheads, biggest was 7 pounds. Also caught 2 gar and a 9 pound drum. We need to some rain so we can get some current going.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

My son fishes off the bank. He goes to a creek 1st & gets live bait, bluegills, etc. He catches fish almost always, nice ones. He goes to various spots, so it's not just the hole. I'm convinced one needs to get the bait out far enough it's on the drop off. He uses long surf rods. I used to fish from a boat and never cared for the bank, but you can catch fish if you get out some. Good luck...


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

I Fished At Gallipolis Below The Dam The 15th&16th On The 15th Caught A Few Channels 3-4lbs Ea ANd A Few Small Hybrids i Tried Something Diifern tI Used Small Bass Minnows Casted Out Far And Let Drift Down River And Sit Also Hooked Into a Maybe10lb Striper He Jumped Off Right Below The Wall !!

On The 16th Caught A 5lb Drum And 2 Small Stripers They Had The Dam Closed Most Of The Morning So That Made It Harder To Fish !


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

catfisherman said:


> i have fished the ohio river prob 30 times this yr and only have caught two dink catfish, went last nite and not even a bite fished from 9 pm till about 12:30 am and nothing was using shrimp and chicken livers


We have caught over 100 channels this year using chicken livers. Caught allot of big hybrid white bass on liver too. We fish at Devols Dam and the Ohio river around Marietta..

Good Luck!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

It's not a banner year down around Belpre either, but still managing to catch some nice ones.


----------

